# I am inviting all SMF'ers to a party at my place.



## luv2camp35 (Aug 21, 2008)

_OK...so this REALLY is a joke.  Thought I would try to spice it up but seems like I failed miserably.  I recieved this from my brother last night and thought this would be great to share with SMF.  _

_Anyway...if you will open the file (yes..virus free) and follow the presentation to the very end you should understand the joke._


I have learned so much by reading the forums that I wanted to do a little something special for everyone. It does not matter if you are a charter member or if this is your first day here.

Since this could be such a huge gathering I do need for everyone to RSVP to the invitation that this link will take you to. I have connected this to a database that will register everyone that agrees to come. 

http://cid-273ae30c2caa330f.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Smoking%20Tidbits/BBQInvitation.pps

Remember, only the folks that respond to the electronic invitation will be able to attend.

Really hope to see everyone there!!!!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Why is it posted in the joke forum?


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 21, 2008)

follow link.....


----------



## mossymo (Aug 21, 2008)

Would love to attend, very generous offer; but it is a 4000 mile round trip..... can you have that yaht pick me up in North Dakota !!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Swing by and pick me up too please!


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 21, 2008)

Were you able to open the file at

http://cid-273ae30c2caa330f.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Smoking%20Tidbits/BBQInvitation.pps

If so,  it will be self-explanatory.


----------



## seboke (Aug 21, 2008)

Pretty good!


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks but Florida is long tooooo far away for me, Sioux City, Iowa, But thanks


----------



## 1894 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah , you gotta click on the blank invitation page 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phil


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 21, 2008)

lol now that's what I call a party location :-) 
Unfortunately I'm washing my hair that weekend and can't attend ;-)


----------



## stacks (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks camp.

For some reason that durn "yes" button had a glitch in it but I'm ALL in.  Put me down for 50.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry Stacks.....

You have to click the YES button to get in.


----------



## linescum (Aug 22, 2008)

i wish people would quit posting pics of my island retreat


----------



## big game cook (Aug 22, 2008)

hello all. im a new member. looking forward to chatting and seeing some mouthwatering pics. looking around a bit.


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2008)

Very generous of you to offer your hideaway to us with transportation included. However, at my tender age I can no longer rough it and would prefer to get away to a rather posh location.

Thanks again, Camp, but this is just not doable for me at this point in my life.

Cheers!


----------



## supervman (Aug 22, 2008)

Just boogie up the Mississippi to Mpls and get us! :)


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 22, 2008)

couldnt open the file so i guess ill always be in the dark


----------



## jond (Aug 22, 2008)

For anyone who can't view the file you probably don't have MS Office installed.

There is a free MS Powerpoint view available here for free:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en


Just click on download and you should be good, you may need to click on the pic once you refresh.

Jon.


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks got it now .in response i think i will be able to make it however i must fly my personal jet due to scheduling issues please get back with me on the landing strip coordinates.also it looks a little small should i buy a near-by island for more room


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 22, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish I could accept but it seems that I have Ita verophobia ... so I have to say no this time.

Luv it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







http://www.elite.net/~runner/jennifers/yes.htm (latin)


----------



## cman95 (Aug 22, 2008)

I waited at that dock for 6 hours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I guess I will go back tomorrow.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 23, 2008)

little shabby for my taste. have your people call my people. it's most difficult to rough it when you've had a taste of the good life. LOL.........that's beautiful -i don't care who you are.


----------

